# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guyz me again. I did some trobleshooting on this model and discovered that whenever the HDD is plugged in the system, the laptop wont com on but when I remove it, it boots and says 'No Operating System found'.
I already swapped in another SATA HDD (used) but it still wont boot..any hints?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

Sounds like a problem with the connection for the hdd on the motherboard


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

Thanks very much for your response. The replacement HDD from another laptop had an OS on it, but I think it was still supposed to boot right??! 
Anyway if its a bad connection with the motherboard can I clean the connections with sum Isopropyl Alcohol/hand sanitizer or change the mobo entirely?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

You could try cleaning no guarantee though


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*



AngeliumX said:


> The replacement HDD from another laptop had an OS on it, but I think it was still supposed to boot right??!


I don't believe that would work even if it were the same O/S. You should attempt to wipe the replacement hdd and perform a clean install on the affected machine. You'll soon find out if it doesn't recognise the drive.

Did you try to boot from a bootable disc?


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

No didnt try that! Will make an an attempt though...thanks


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

Ok just replaced the Hard Drive with a brand new HGST one (I hear this is Western Digital?). Anyway I got a message "No Operating System Found" this time and I just loaded Win 7 on it and its working great..thank for all the help guyz!


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

You could have also used the excellent Free UBUNTU LiveCD ver.14 to bypass Windows completely and would test the internal components of the laptop with or without a working hard drive in it. If the UBUNTU CD couldn't read the devices through your BIOS, most likely it would have been Mobo, RAM, or GPU/CPU failure. You might keep that tip in your "magic hat" for next time!

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio PCG-61611L not booting!*

Forgot to ask you to please mark this thread as: [SOLVED], so other users scanning the laptop forum will know it's a resolved Post.

Thanks-BBJ


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

Much thanks for info, any links to UBUNTU LiveCD ver.14 ?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you got it working! And thanks for marking the Thread [SOLVED], this will really help other TSF users when they are scanning the headers in that sub-forum (there can be hundreds or thousands to look through).

And here's the link for the Ubuntu LiveCD download: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu

It's one of the coolest things you've ever seen, especially if your new to Linux!! :grin::smile::grin:

Best,
BBJ


----------



## AngeliumX (Aug 11, 2013)

Total noob here but is this for Linux or Windows


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

BBJ's link is to ubuntu a linux os


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@ JoeTen: Yes, thanks JoeTen for the assist. you beat me to the reply!

@AngeliumX: Yes, sorry, Ubuntu is a form of the much heralded LINUX operating system, a completely different operating system that runs on PC hardware but is more for techies and DIY types who want control of their computer but require much more computer in-depth knowledge. It's a derivative of the UNIX operating system which was developed for Mainframe comuters back in the 50s and 60s and used by big Banks, Government, Military, and Universities. Developed by Linux Torvald in 1991; it really is quite an interesting competitor/alternative to windows. I'm attaching the History of Linux from Wikipedia, a safe and complete source to read about. Here's the link: History of Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Ubuntu is one of the many cool derivative products of Linux. 

Enjoy!

BBJ


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Mint is another which you might look at, some prefer it for the look and feel of the interface


----------



## John Machintosh (Nov 12, 2013)

It was all a bit technical for me, and i just couldnt solve the issue, so i took it to a local repairer. Alas it didnt really work still, so im thinking about sending it somewhere else.

Has anyone had any expierence with these guys?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

:wink:


John Machintosh said:


> It was all a bit technical for me, and i just couldnt solve the issue, so i took it to a local repairer. Alas it didnt really work still, so im thinking about sending it somewhere else.
> 
> Has anyone had any expierence with these guys?


*****
Hi John: 
Welcome to TSF forums! Are you commenting on the fact that you have the same exact model laptop (Vaio PCG-61611L), or just the fact that you have A BROKEN LAPTOP??  (it would help if you could Post the basic SPECS for the laptop, such as Make/Model, CPU, how much RAM Memory, Hard Drive make/model, and brand and the capacity (how many GB or Gigabytes).

As far as the place listed, JoeTen might have some experience with these guys since he's in the UK, and a couple of our other Moderators are as well. If you're not familiar with this place, I always suggest to Clients that they talk to a computer savvy friend or family member who has had their computer repaired, and take it to that place if they did a competent job. :smile:

If you don't have access to anyone like that, I suggest you to contact SONY directly. Here is their contact information: 
Please call 0845 6000 124 for Mainland UK or (00353) 1 4131771 or N.I & R.O.I (9am to 5pm, Mon to Fri).

You can ask them for a list of recommended Authorized SONY repair centers in your location. :wink:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I cannot speak about them I live in a different area


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

John Machintosh said:


> It was all a bit technical for me, and i just couldnt solve the issue, so i took it to a local repairer. Alas it didnt really work still, so im thinking about sending it somewhere else.
> 
> Has anyone had any expierence with these guys?


Start your own thread to avoid confusion.


----------



## John Machintosh (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry Tyree, didnt mean to hijack. :facepalm:
New to forums, ill start a new thread if it doesn't work out.

Thanks BigBearJ
Yep it was the same model, wasn't sure on the issue to begin with originally,
but after the other repairer is seamed to be similar.
Will give Sony no a try, then the local repair place if Sony quote too much.
Appreciate the help guys


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@John: I see. Thanks for that reply back to clarify things. Keep in mind if your local repair place is NOT a Sony authorized repair depot, they may send it back to Sony and not tell you--you'll have to make an actual inquiry to them! :sad: If they send back to Sony, they may charge you an additional 10%-15% markup on the repair, and it will take longer as you have to wait for the repair place to receive it in and CALL you to come get it. :uhoh: Sony would ship it right to your door. :smile::smile:

I might suggest you call Sony and ask for a list of *AUTHORIZED* Sony Repair Depots in your region, and see if the repair place you have in mind is on that list. If it is and it's a Sony-owned Franchise they are not allowed to charge you a premium to send it out if they can't fix there. If it's an independent-owned shop, they can charge you the premium to send out if they can't fix in-shop. 

Just some things to think about to save you some $$.

We very pleased to have helped you!

BBJ


----------

